# One down and another in the works.



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 7, 2017)

Here are the two latest the Lil' Hunter 8" W/4" X 1" blade Damascus from 
Vice Cutlery Alabama Precision Tool ...the fillet knife has 8-3/4" - cutting edged and is going to be fitted with some killer osage. Making a sheath for the hunter out of a pair of cowboy boots...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 7, 2017)

Awesome Damascus blade! Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 7, 2017)

Here is the fillet knife with elk antler handles....I didn't like the Osage after I started ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## The100road (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow Jack. Both of those will go on my xmas list this year. Good work!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 7, 2017)

LOL You'll have to break into the fella who bought them house.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice job Pappy!


----------



## dbroswoods (Aug 27, 2017)

Pappy that's a real fine looker!!!

Mark


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2017)

Love the Damascus blade!!!


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 27, 2017)

Keep um coming Pappy!!


----------

